# Please allow myself to introduce.... myself!!



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey gang! Just joined up and looking forward to getting into the discussions and sharing up some of my tips, trips, and trip-ups!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site Alan. I'm glad you could make it and I look forward to your stories.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome, Alan! Good to have ya.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome Allen Good to have you on here!! Good folks and Good Site Enjoy!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome fellow Texan.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

AWMiller said:


> Hey gang! Just joined up and looking forward to getting into the discussions and sharing up some of my tips, trips, and trip-ups!!!


Pleasure to have you join us, Alan!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Pleasure is ours ! enjoy the ride


----------

